# Personal Protection certification



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

K9 Pro Sports is the original Personal Protection certification system and today enjoys international participation from committed dog owners who, are looking for a practical source of information on using their dog for security purposes. Most K9PS judges are active duty military, police, or security professionals with daily working street experience. 

A K9PS certification is set up in a competitive 'sport' like format with a written score sheet that gives each competitor a written evaluation, from each judge on that days performance. This can be used as a training assessment for your training director or for bragging rights if you win the trial (up to you) 

K9PS seminars are given by, street/live bite, experienced professionals and include proper tactics for the human half of the team, as well as training for the dog. We are currently setting dates for trials and seminars for 2010 in the US, Australia, and Europe. If you are interested in holding a K9PS trial or seminar PM me or call 817 483 2026 and I will be glad to answer any questions you may have.

And with spring and summer coming up, good luck to all with their dogs in whatever you choose to do, just be glad your doing something! 

Listen Well, Bite Hard!!!
Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I was thinking about doing some advertising for my business. How much did you pay WDF for this ad?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> I was thinking about doing some advertising for my business. How much did you pay WDF for this ad?


I totally agree. Let's see if the same people complain about this blatant K9 Pro Sports ad, as did Sit Means Sit. At least Fred posts videos 

Re: Certificate
A PP "certificate" is only as good as the organization issuing it.
Talk is cheap. Start publishing ALL (any?) trial results. 
VIDEO Tape trials, at least the damn "World Championship"
I don't give a rodents posterior how long K9 Pro Sports has been
around. As long as it's run by ONE individual, for his own ends.
It will never be taken seriously.


----------



## Hilde Van Durme (Feb 9, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I totally agree. Let's see if the same people complain about this blatant K9 Pro Sports ad, as did Sit Means Sit. At least Fred posts videos
> 
> Re: Certificate
> A PP "certificate" is only as good as the organization issuing it.
> ...


In Belgium you have the Federation NVDV who does practical the same work with dogs as PSA with some differences. Its a small federation but with very engaged people, so engaged that they sometimes forget to "promote" themselves in maintaining their website, take good pictures, videotape competitions which is not easy because the competitions are held on a 6 km parcours, putting results on time on the site etc... but as an insider I know they are doing well and the results with their dogs are very good 
Working or training with a real working protection dog is more important then putting them on tape or taking pictures with their trophees and right they are.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I totally agree. Let's see if the same people complain about this blatant K9 Pro Sports ad, as did Sit Means Sit. At least Fred posts videos
> 
> Re: Certificate
> A PP "certificate" is only as good as the organization issuing it.
> ...



Ok Thomas you called me out . I don't have a problem with anyone here plugging their business from time to time . As long as they also PARTICIPATE in the discussions . I am no fan of K9 Pro Sports but as long as Butch does more on this forum then just advertising I have no problem and he has participated .

Fred was not doing that when he first got here . He was simply advertising . 

I find it funny that you are damn near the first one to pop up when certain individuals post on this forum and are just as quick to pop up and defend Fred . Even in threads that didn't even involve him ! 

Even funnier is you have accused those very people of things many here were accusing Fred of . You have got to be the most OCD hypocrite on this forum .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Ok Thomas you called me out . I don't have a problem with anyone here plugging their business from time to time . As long as they also PARTICIPATE in the discussions . I am no fan of K9 Pro Sports but as long as Butch does more on this forum then just advertising I have no problem and he has participated ...


 It must be the sun...Jim I have to agree, nothing wrong with a rare personal stroking on this board. Personal shots shouldn't be allowed. If a large percentage of your threads are all me, then it's the wrong venue, try the classifieds!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> a rare personal stroking


Oh! That sounds dirty.  Those should probably go in the classifieds as well then. 

LOL, sorry guys just trying to lighten the mood.  Personally, I want to take a jab at anyone I see posting pictures or video with sunshine and green grass in it especially since it snowed this week and we still have quite a bit on the ground. Ah, but that's another matter.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Oh! That sounds dirty.  Those should probably go in the classifieds as well then.
> 
> LOL, sorry guys just trying to lighten the mood. Personally, I want to take a jab at anyone I see posting pictures or video with sunshine and green grass in it especially since it snowed this week and we still have quite a bit on the ground. Ah, but that's another matter.


 Nicole not a problem! Our temps dropped 30 degrees from yesterday and now the flowers have down vests on them...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ahhhh, thanks for making me feel better. It was 26 degrees when I went to work this morning. Then while on a conference call, I heard it was 73 in Memphis. Damn it all!!

Flowers with down vests. That sounds really cute. Reminds me of a print I have with all different cats lined up with cowboy hats on representing different wild west characters.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What kind represented broke back Mt.?

Just had to do it. LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> What kind represented broke back Mt.?


 
The hunch backed ones.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> What kind represented broke back Mt.?
> 
> Just had to do it. LOL


You are grody! :-& And I bet that's what those boys were thinking too (just had to do it).


----------

